# How much do you laugh?...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

An interesting bit of trivia I heard on the radio the other day. They were saying that back in the 50's we used to laugh a total of about 20 minutes each day, while now it's no more than 6 max. I got to thinking about it, and realized I don't laugh that much and decided to make an effort to do more of it. Try it, it's good for you.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

i agree laughter is the best medicine and ive been doing it all day lol, mostly because today is my 21st birthday and ive been out being goofy with my friends at the bars hehe


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jazzlvr123! 

As for laughter, I make sure I get in plenty each day. Laughing is fun, especially with a 2 year-old.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Happy birthday! ah yes I remember 21 like it was yesterday. It all goes down hill from there LOL (just kidding)


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Happy belated birthday jazzlvr123! I hope you had a great day. 

Gosh, I used to laugh so much, especially when I got together with my Mom and we had one of those giggly moments, but now that she is gone and life has gotten so hectic, it doesn't happen as much as it should. I do have the occasional belly laugh when I get together with some of my fish friends at conferences, but I too should make it a point to just do it more since it does make you feel so much better.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Happy belated BD, Jazzlover!


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

davemonkey said:


> As for laughter, I make sure I get in plenty each day. Laughing is fun, especially with a 2 year-old.


I agree, they say the darndest things and you can't help but laugh. My son is about to turn 9, he still makes me smile a lot, but what we laugh about has changed. His mom doesn't like some of the stuff we laugh about (fart jokes for instance), but hey...were just 2 guys laughing about stupid stuff like guys do.


----------



## Deni (Jul 6, 2005)

Laughter is the thing that has made my marriage work for 25 years. In the midst of the absolute worst of times, my husband has found some way to make me laugh, and I him.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Congratulations on the 25 years! We'll reach that milestone this August.


----------



## Deni (Jul 6, 2005)

Thank you, Bert! Our 25 years was in January. Congrats on your upcoming milestone!!


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

I like laughing. I'm so easily amused it's not even funny.  

Anyone, without even trying, can make me laugh. And my laughs are infectious and genuine.


----------

